# Who partially sank a regulator at flora Bama yacht club?



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Saw pics of a 26' regulator badly listing with the entire starboard stern under water yesterday at the flora Bama yacht club.Both engines were submerged. Anyone know the story?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Stories like this one remind me that the crazy season is truly about to be in full swing. I shudder to think about Memorial Day.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Stories like this one remind me that the crazy season is truly about to be in full swing. I shudder to think about Memorial Day.


No kidding. I am coming down opening day for ARS. I didn't know it when I planned the trip. I'm thinking of bringing the kayaks to avoid the boat ramp. If we do use the boat, I dont think we will even hit the reefs. Maybe just troll for spanish. It is going to be INSANE!!!

And where are the pics of this Regulator?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> No kidding. I am coming down opening day for ARS. I didn't know it when I planned the trip. I'm thinking of bringing the kayaks to avoid the boat ramp. If we do use the boat, I dont think we will even hit the reefs. Maybe just troll for spanish. It is going to be INSANE!!!
> 
> And where are the pics of this Regulator?


Yeah, especially given the brutal winter and all of the pent up anger and frustration at the weather, gas prices, limited seasons.

Maybe badazzchef will chime in eventually but it's Hangout Festival weekend and I am sure he's...very busy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

BullBoxer said:


> Saw pics of a 26' regulator badly listing with the entire starboard stern under water yesterday at the flora Bama yacht club.Both engines were submerged. Anyone know the story?


I was gonna make a post about this job as a lesson learned, since you brought it up I will mention it here. This poor guy lost his boat just simply by making a minor mistake. He beached the boat just like everyone else at the Florabama Yachtclup yesterday, he pushed it up a little too far and when the tide came up, the stern could not rise with the tide. Water came in through the deck scuppers and ran straight into the bilge via a deck hatch in the stern. the bilge pump could not keep up and the boat went down. We do several of these kind of jobs every year. Make sure when you put your boat on the beach only put it far enough to keep it from swinging on the anchor. If you go too far the boat can't float with the tide.

Capt John Ward
Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the story Capt. and Thank You for your service!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, never thought about one getting swamped that way, I was expecting you to say water over the stern. One again SeaTow comes through.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

What's the final verdict? Both engines ruined?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Stories like this one remind me that the crazy season is truly about to be in full swing. I shudder to think about Memorial Day.


Smooth water for next weekend. florida Snapper season.memorial day weekend, Fish and ski bass boats out 9 miles with no radio and to many beers. 
In alabama, Boggy point boat launch will be entertaining right at dark Saturday afternoon. As these people take their boats out of the water. They've been at the island or florabama all day.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Just wait for the opening of Federal Snapper week. It always amazes me when I pass the bridge rubble and all the Jon type boats out there with 25hp tiller motors. I just tell my boys they are experienced locals and surely know what they are doing. That is also why I will be out 25 miles and just make a day of it.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Is this why I've seen people backing their boats up to the beach at ft mcree?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Is this why I've seen people backing their boats up to the beach at ft mcree?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Yes it is


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Where are the pics? Those are worth a thousand words.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Is this why I've seen people backing their boats up to the beach at ft mcree?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Part of the reason. Another reason is to save your keel from getting worn. Another reason is that it's easier to get on and off most boats from the stern. :thumbsup:

I never beached my boat. Two anchors and always backed in.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Part of the reason. Another reason is to save your keel from getting worn. Another reason is that it's easier to get on and off most boats from the stern. :thumbsup:
> 
> I never beached my boat. Two anchors and always backed in.


X-2

Each grain of sand has 13 cutting edges on it... 

It makes it easy to adjust for the tide with the remote control Windless.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tbaxl said:


> Just wait for the opening of Federal Snapper week. It always amazes me when I pass the bridge rubble and all the Jon type boats out there with 25hp tiller motors. I just tell my boys they are experienced locals and surely know what they are doing. That is also why I will be out 25 miles and just make a day of it.


That's what I'm doing this coming weekend. Coming out of pensacola pass and going south. Trying to avoid the chaos . Will be a lot of boats out next weekend. Probably edge area. .. Try to find something fun


----------



## ford1320 (Oct 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I was gonna make a post about this job as a lesson learned, since you brought it up I will mention it here. This poor guy lost his boat just simply by making a minor mistake. He beached the boat just like everyone else at the Florabama Yachtclup yesterday, he pushed it up a little too far and when the tide came up, the stern could not rise with the tide. Water came in through the deck scuppers and ran straight into the bilge via a deck hatch in the stern. the bilge pump could not keep up and the boat went down. We do several of these kind of jobs every year. Make sure when you put your boat on the beach only put it far enough to keep it from swinging on the anchor. If you go too far the boat can't float with the tide.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> ...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> X-2
> 
> Each grain of sand has 13 cutting edges on it...
> 
> It makes it easy to adjust for the tide with the remote control Windless.


I always had a windlass too. It's called a wife!:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

ford1320 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna make a post about this job as a lesson learned, since you brought it up I will mention it here. This poor guy lost his boat just simply by making a minor mistake. He beached the boat just like everyone else at the Florabama Yachtclup yesterday, he pushed it up a little too far and when the tide came up, the stern could not rise with the tide. Water came in through the deck scuppers and ran straight into the bilge via a deck hatch in the stern. the bilge pump could not keep up and the boat went down. We do several of these kind of jobs every year. Make sure when you put your boat on the beach only put it far enough to keep it from swinging on the anchor. If you go too far the boat can't float with the tide.
> ...


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

A Regulator is of such a high caliber that it should not only have two automatic pumps in the rear, it should have a high water alarm as well. I assure you I would know the distinctive sound of my high water alarm from half a mile away.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw a boat in the same situation a couple of weeks ago in Pensacola pass. The captain had beached it to dive the jetties and water was washing over the stern. Luckily, they seemed to have caught it in time and was bailing by the time I saw them. Boats that sink almost always sink at dock, on anchor, or while beached. Simple things sink boats, like pumps, failed thru hulls, open hatches, clogged scuppers. It is rarely the big storms that most fear.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Pics of the boat*

Not a real good pic but bless his heart.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Man, that pic says it all. Poor guy!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

ford1320 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna make a post about this job as a lesson learned, since you brought it up I will mention it here. This poor guy lost his boat just simply by making a minor mistake. He beached the boat just like everyone else at the Florabama Yachtclup yesterday, he pushed it up a little too far and when the tide came up, the stern could not rise with the tide. Water came in through the deck scuppers and ran straight into the bilge via a deck hatch in the stern. the bilge pump could not keep up and the boat went down. We do several of these kind of jobs every year. Make sure when you put your boat on the beach only put it far enough to keep it from swinging on the anchor. If you go too far the boat can't float with the tide.
> ...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

How many of you carry emergency wooden plugs? Great for a failed thru hull fitting.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Plug It!

I have one on my boat just for the very reason listed. I will use it for my Thru hull pickup for the live well.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## ford1320 (Oct 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ford1320 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize the pump didn't come on automatically. I know it was on when the boat came up. I don't know if you were watching us dewater the boat, our 2" gas pump was not getting ahead of the water until we filled the scuppers with foam. The scuppers on that boat were so big and the deck hatch was not watertight, the bilge pump never stood a chance.
> ...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks SeaTow and to the many others here. Very good info on this post. That Pix says it all.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Btw... He's so Salt Life his boat is a submarine.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Geez, I hope that he has insurance and that it's up to date with no fine print to prevent coverage.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

ford1320 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > When I turned his bilge pump on the top of the motors or the transom had not gone under water. Within a few minutes several large wakes from passing boats broke over the transom submerging the boat (see the pic above). I am sure that being the area is not a "no wake" zone helped force water up through the scuppers filling the bilge in the beginning. I am not saying if his bilge pump had worked on automatic it would have saved the boat but I believe it may have.
> ...


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

see below pic


----------



## ford1320 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just did what I would hope anyone would do if my boat happened to be in the same situation (or anyone's boat for that manner).


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Heard today they hit a log the day before and failed to check the hull for damage. Once inspected, they found a 6' crack. Probably explains a lot.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Did somebody have dad's boat?


----------



## JCTide (Jun 5, 2012)

Sad situation.


----------

